# Damnation Books announces their initial release titles.



## DamnationBooks (Jul 8, 2009)

On September 1, 2009, Damnation Books opens for business with the following authors and titles:

Amy Grech - _Blanket of White - _Horror Novel length Short Story Collection 
Christian Saunders - _Apartment 14F: an Oriental Ghost Story_ - Paranormal/Horror Novella 
Collette Thomas - _Deadly Games Book 1 in Todd Hollow Series_ - Thriller/Erotica novel
Cory Cramer - _Symptoms of a Broken Heart - _Horror/Erotica Novella 
Ed Erdelac - _Dubaku - _Horror Novella 
Edward P. McDermott - _On the Lake where the Loons Cry - _Thriller Short story 
Mark Edward Hall - _The Haunting of Sam Cabot_ - Horror/Psychological Novella 
Geoff Chaucer - C_oncubine -_ Horror/Erotica Short story 
James Dorr - _The Garden_ - Science Fiction Novella 
Jason Kahn - _The Killer Within_ - Thriller Short story 
Joel Arnold - _The Siege_ - Science Fiction/Paranormal Short Story 
John B. Rosenman - _Green in our Souls_ - Science Fiction Short story 
John W. Podgursky - _The One-Percenters_ - Psychological/Thriller novella 
Lawrence Dagstine - _Visitation Rights - _Paranormal Short Story 
Lily - _Eden Fell_ - Dark psychology/philosophy Novella 
Michael McLarnon - _Dark Isle - _Horror Novel 
Noel Hynd* -* _The Prodigy "Author's Revised Edition"_ - Thriller Novel 
Robert Appleton - _Val and Tyne_ - Horror Short Story 
Alan Spencer - _The Body Cartel – _Thriller/Horror Novel 
S. A. Bolich - _Who Mourns for the Hangman?_ - Dark Fantasy Short Story 
Ted Kehoe - _Trip Trap_ - Horror Short Story 
Tim Marquitz - _Armageddon Bound_ - Urban Fantasy Novel 
Yolanda Sfetsos - _Faithless Book 1_ - Erotica Novella 
_The Zombie Cookbook - _Horror/Comedy Anthology
Contributing authors include: Lisa Haselton, Cinsearae Santiago, Becca Butcher, Carla Girtman, Scott Virtes, Karina Fabian, Dawn Marshallsay, Lin Neiswender, & Kate Sender.

Damnation Books publishes dark fiction: horror, dark fantasy, thrillers, paranormals, science fiction and erotica in dark settings. The company focuses on ebooks and digital books but will offer novel and novella length titles in trade paperback.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 9, 2009)

Thread moved to Press Releases.


----------

